# outdated posts!!!



## winbett (Dec 14, 2014)

It is so annoying to try and help people on rental wanted forums when they are out dated, can you not have them fall off automatically when they are out of date, and ask people who get units they want to delete those post. I am sure the end result would be a lot more people getting helped instead of frustrated!!!!

Thank You Winston


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2014)

All posts have a posting date.

All posts in this forum must be for check-in dates within the next 45 days.

Any post that is more than 45 days old, is no longer active.

That means that all the current posts are on pages 1-3.

Posted at the top of the forum:





> As a Courtesy, Please post to your Thread When Need has been Fulfilled or Withdrawn


----------

